# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیم تجربی ها بیاین کمک لطفاً

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها، من همش علامت سؤالم با تسلط روی نظام قدیم میتونیم نظام جدید کنکور بدیم م نتیجه بگیریم؟ یعنی سؤالات و مباحث مشابه هستن؟ مطلب جدیدی دارن تو نظام جدید؟*

----------


## Javad1376

سلام ؛ اگر طبق کنکور 98 بخوایم بگیم 27 سوال از 30 سوال ریاضی و فیزیک بین دو نظام مشترک بو؛توی درس های زیست و شیمی تعداد کمی مشترک بود و اکثرا غیرمشترک بود؛عمومی ها هم که اکثر سوالات غیرمشترک؛بنابراین جواب سوالتون منفیه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Javad1376


سلام ؛ اگر طبق کنکور 98 بخوایم بگیم 27 سوال از 30 سوال ریاضی و فیزیک بین دو نظام مشترک بو؛توی درس های زیست و شیمی تعداد کمی مشترک بود و اکثرا غیرمشترک بود؛عمومی ها هم که اکثر سوالات غیرمشترک؛بنابراین جواب سوالتون منفیه


یعنی با تسلط به نظام قدیم نمیشه به جدید جواب داد؟*

----------


## sina_u

ریاضی تا حدود خیلی زیادی میشه .
فیزیک هم تا حدود زیادی میشه.
شیمی قسمت مسائل و بعضی چیزهای دیگه میشه.
زیست با اینکه مشترکات زیاده ولی باید حتما کتاب نظام جدید خونده بشه. اینطور بگم ممکنه کتاب زیست نظام قدیمو نرسی 3 دور بخونی ولی نظام جدیدو 20 دور میرسی بخونی.
ادبیات بجر املا که تا حدودی میشه بقیه اکثرش مشترکه.
دینی هم مشترکات زیاده آیه کم شده.
عربی بجز یک درس اعداد بقیه قواعد کمتر شده و میشه لغت هم باید کار کنی.
انگلیسی هم میشه.لغت باید کار بشه ولی تا جایی که یادمه میگفتی انگلیسیت خیلی خوبه.

ولی باید توجه کنی برای نظام جدید کتاب نظام قدیم خوندن مثل این هست که طی زمان معینی باید از تهران بری ترکیه و هر کی سریعتر بره برنده هست و تصمیم بگیری بجای مستقیم رفتن به ترکیه بری روسیه بعد بری ترکیه.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


ریاضی تا حدود خیلی زیادی میشه .
فیزیک هم تا حدود زیادی میشه.
شیمی قسمت مسائل و بعضی چیزهای دیگه میشه.
زیست با اینکه مشترکات زیاده ولی باید حتما کتاب نظام جدید خونده بشه. اینطور بگم ممکنه کتاب زیست نظام قدیمو نرسی 3 دور بخونی ولی نظام جدیدو 20 دور میرسی بخونی.
ادبیات بجر املا که تا حدودی میشه بقیه اکثرش مشترکه.
دینی هم مشترکات زیاده آیه کم شده.
عربی بجز یک درس اعداد بقیه قواعد کمتر شده و میشه لغت هم باید کار کنی.
انگلیسی هم میشه.لغت باید کار بشه ولی تا جایی که یادمه میگفتی انگلیسیت خیلی خوبه.

ولی باید توجه کنی برای نظام جدید کتاب نظام قدیم خوندن مثل این هست که طی زمان معینی باید از تهران بری ترکیه و هر کی سریعتر بره برنده هست و تصمیم بگیری بجای مستقیم رفتن به ترکیه بری روسیه بعد بری ترکیه.




خیلی خوب که نه! متوسط عه زبانم..چون مدتیه نخوندم. من اصلاً نمیتونم با نگارش کتابهای نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی پخش عه..ببینم چه میکنم.*

----------


## pedramgh

سلام نظام قدیمی که صفره الان عقلانی هست که نظامشو تغییر بده برای کنکور 99؟

----------


## sina_u

> سلام نظام قدیمی که صفره الان عقلانی هست که نظامشو تغییر بده برای کنکور 99؟


کسی که صفر هست هدفش از کنکور 99 چی هست؟
اگه میخوای همینطوری خودتو محک بزنی بهتره نظامتو عوض کنی کتاب نظام جدید بگیری و شروع کنی تا چند ماه جلوتر باشی برای کنکور 1400 و کنکور 99 هم خودتو محک بزنی.
ولی اگه قصد قبولی تو کنکور 99 هست تهیه کتاب زمانبر هست بهتره همون قدیم کنکور بدی(احتمال داره کنکور عقب بیفته وقت بیشتری هم داشته باشی) ولی اگه قبول نشی برای 1400 با چند ماه تاخیر مجبور میشی بری نظام جدید.

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> خیلی خوب که نه! متوسط عه زبانم..چون مدتیه نخوندم. من اصلاً نمیتونم با نگارش کتابهای نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی پخش عه..ببینم چه میکنم.*


اگه اشتباه نکنم چند ماه پیش میگفتی معادلسازی های کتاب نظام جدید خیلی بهتر شده راحت تر یاد میگرم که من بهت گفتم بخاطر کم ابهام تر شدنش هست نه به خاطر واژه های فارسی شده.
در هر رشته ای هم بری دانشگاه کلی کتابو باید در چند ماه بخونی و امتحان بدی حتی کتابهایی که ممکنه بهشون علاقه نداشته باشی.
زیست نظام جدید هم یک دور بخونی دومین دور با لغات معادلسازی شدش مشکلی نداری.

----------


## Maryam.mz

خب اگه رو نظام قدیم تسلط داری نظام قدیم بده
چون که نمیشع ، اگه کنکور 98 یادت باشع تو ریاضی کم نبودن از مباحثی ک ما نداشتیم و فقط جدیدا داشتن و واسه ما بیچارگان آورده بودن ( مثل سوال امارشون و بهینه سازی سرعت قایق و ...) و زیستشون هم که خیلی جاها فرق میکنه ! 
وباید بگم ک رتبه ی 16 کشوری 98 ، یک دختر نام قدیمی بوده
البته همین که گفتم کافی نیست و باید بدونی نظام جدیدی ها به خاطرسهولت بیش از حد سوالات با درصد های میانگین هشتتاد رتبه 100 به زور آوردن
ما قدیمی ها هم به علت سختی بیش از حد سوالات ( خصوصا در دینی ، ادبیات و ریاضی :Yahoo (13):  ) با میانگین هفتادی که سال های قبل زیر 200 میداد 700 هم نیاوردیم
قبول شدن بله با تلاش یکی دوماهه هم میشه قبول شد رتبه لازم برا پیرای دانشگاه های معمولی آورد ولی رتبه ی خوب و دانشگاه خوب تلاش به شدت جدی میخواد 
چون هم مباحثمون بیشتره هم سخت تر هم نظام جدید ها درس خون تر هستن و هم سنجش با نظام جدیدیاس
ولی کار نشد نداره ، حس ششم من حتی میگ رتبه یک کنکور امسال ی نظام قدیمی هست و رتبه ی دو هم یک پسر از علامه طباطبایی و رتبه ی سه هم یک دختر اردبیلی نظام جدیدی 
( این پیش گویی رو به خاطر بسپارید ) :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  
اگ درسای نظام جدیدارو خوندی ک هیچ
اگ رو نظام قدیم تسلط داری کنکور نظام جدید دادن شدیدا اشتباهه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


اگه اشتباه نکنم چند ماه پیش میگفتی معادلسازی های کتاب نظام جدید خیلی بهتر شده راحت تر یاد میگرم که من بهت گفتم بخاطر کم ابهام تر شدنش هست نه به خاطر واژه های فارسی شده.
در هر رشته ای هم بری دانشگاه کلی کتابو باید در چند ماه بخونی و امتحان بدی حتی کتابهایی که ممکنه بهشون علاقه نداشته باشی.
زیست نظام جدید هم یک دور بخونی دومین دور با لغات معادلسازی شدش مشکلی نداری.



آره اون موقع به نظرم راحت اومد چون هنوز به جاهای درهم و برهمش نرسیده بودم..قرار هم بود چند ماه بعدش جدی شروع کنم و پر از آرامش و بلندپروازی بودم! الان میبینم که کار من نیست. یا نظام خودمو میخونم یا اصلاً دیگه کنکور نمیدم.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam.mz


خب اگه رو نظام قدیم تسلط داری نظام قدیم بده
چون که نمیشع ، اگه کنکور 98 یادت باشع تو ریاضی کم نبودن از مباحثی ک ما نداشتیم و فقط جدیدا داشتن و واسه ما بیچارگان آورده بودن ( مثل سوال امارشون و بهینه سازی سرعت قایق و ...) و زیستشون هم که خیلی جاها فرق میکنه ! 
وباید بگم ک رتبه ی 16 کشوری 98 ، یک دختر نام قدیمی بوده
البته همین که گفتم کافی نیست و باید بدونی نظام جدیدی ها به خاطرسهولت بیش از حد سوالات با درصد های میانگین هشتتاد رتبه 100 به زور آوردن
ما قدیمی ها هم به علت سختی بیش از حد سوالات ( خصوصا در دینی ، ادبیات و ریاضی ) با میانگین هفتادی که سال های قبل زیر 200 میداد 700 هم نیاوردیم
قبول شدن بله با تلاش یکی دوماهه هم میشه قبول شد رتبه لازم برا پیرای دانشگاه های معمولی آورد ولی رتبه ی خوب و دانشگاه خوب تلاش به شدت جدی میخواد 
چون هم مباحثمون بیشتره هم سخت تر هم نظام جدید ها درس خون تر هستن و هم سنجش با نظام جدیدیاس
ولی کار نشد نداره ، حس ششم من حتی میگ رتبه یک کنکور امسال ی نظام قدیمی هست و رتبه ی دو هم یک پسر از علامه طباطبایی و رتبه ی سه هم یک دختر اردبیلی نظام جدیدی 
( این پیش گویی رو به خاطر بسپارید ) 
اگ درسای نظام جدیدارو خوندی ک هیچ
اگ رو نظام قدیم تسلط داری کنکور نظام جدید دادن شدیدا اشتباهه




من الان تو مبدأ هستم کاملاً.! صفر صفر. فکر میکردم شاید نظام جدید دادن باعث بشه قبول بشم، ولی وقتی عمیقاً فکر میکنم میبینم من که درسم رو زمان خودش نخوندم، ۶ ساله امروز و فردا میکنم، امکان نداره بتونم این مباحث درهم و تازه رو بخونم و تا ۱۴۰۰ برسونم تازه بدون معلم و تکراری که تو مدرسه میشه. این نظام جدیدها با این سبک آموزش و ادبیات کتابها بالا اومدن و مدام تکرار شده براشون مباحث..حتی فکر به کنکور دوباره هم اتلاف وقت عه. مسیر خوشبختی و سعادتمندی از کنکور و پزشکی نمیگذره و من میبینم که جوونی و بهترین روزهای زندگیم رو هدر دادم با استرس این آزمون سراسری که قرار بوده عدالت آموزشی رو رعایت کنه..الان فقط امیدوارم این مسئله بتونه باعث رشد فردی من بشه تا دیگه زندگیم رو هدر ندم..ممنونم از جوابت!*

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> آره اون موقع به نظرم راحت اومد چون هنوز به جاهای درهم و برهمش نرسیده بودم..قرار هم بود چند ماه بعدش جدی شروع کنم و پر از آرامش و بلندپروازی بودم! الان میبینم که کار من نیست. یا نظام خودمو میخونم یا اصلاً دیگه کنکور نمیدم.*


امسال که گفتی نمیتونی کنکور بدی.
سال بعد اگه فقط نظام جدید موند میخوای چیکار کنی؟

یه مسئله ایو هم رک بگم از کی بود تاپیک خوندن زدی هنوز درست شروع نکردی معلوم هست انگیزه لازمو برای خوندن نداری یا انگیزه های اشتباهی برای هدفت داری.
از اون موقع تا الان فقط باید میخوندی و سوال درسی می پرسیدی در صورتی که هنوز درگیر مقدمات کاری و شل گرفتی کارو.
کنکور همه چیز نیست شاید از راهی غیر از کنکور در زندگیت موفق تر باشی. ولی اگه به هر دلیلی کنکورو انتخاب کردی این روش درس خوندن خیلی شله و از الان مشخص هست نتیجه چی میشه.

----------


## Zahra77

تاپیکات شبیه تاپیک مرگه 
بوی ناامیدی و وحشت از تک تک کلماتت میاد 
من جات بودم این همه انرژی منفی رو با خودم یه جا پخش نمیکردم  :Yahoo (21):  
والا

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


امسال که گفتی نمیتونی کنکور بدی.
سال بعد اگه فقط نظام جدید موند میخوای چیکار کنی؟

یه مسئله ایو هم رک بگم از کی بود تاپیک خوندن زدی هنوز درست شروع نکردی معلوم هست انگیزه لازمو برای خوندن نداری یا انگیزه های اشتباهی برای هدفت داری.
از اون موقع تا الان فقط باید میخوندی و سوال درسی می پرسیدی در صورتی که هنوز درگیر مقدمات کاری و شل گرفتی کارو.
کنکور همه چیز نیست شاید از راهی غیر از کنکور در زندگیت موفق تر باشی. ولی اگه به هر دلیلی کنکورو انتخاب کردی این روش درس خوندن خیلی شله و از الان مشخص هست نتیجه چی میشه.




همونی میشه که این همه سال شده. کار بیخودیه اینهمه کنکور دادن حداقل برای من. یه دختری رو دیدم کنکور سال قبل، متولد ۷۳ بود هنوز خونه نشسته بود پشت کنکور بازم رد شد و بازم موند! به هر دری زده و نشده..بمونم آینده ام اونه. آدم خودشو میشناسه دیگه*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


تاپیکات شبیه تاپیک مرگه 
بوی ناامیدی و وحشت از تک تک کلماتت میاد 
من جات بودم این همه انرژی منفی رو با خودم یه جا پخش نمیکردم  
والا


عین واقعیت رو مینویسم ببخش که زندگیم زیاد خوشگل و پر از موفقیت و امید نیست..*

----------


## Zahra77

> *
> 
> عین واقعیت رو مینویسم ببخش که زندگیم زیاد خوشگل و پر از موفقیت و امید نیست..*


زندگی منم پر از موفقیت و امید نیست 
ولی دهن یه ملتیو اسفالت نمیکنم با هر روز تاپیک زدن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


زندگی منم پر از موفقیت و امید نیست 
ولی دهن یه ملتیو اسفالت نمیکنم با هر روز تاپیک زدن


سؤالم رو از کی بپرسم؟ فکر کنم بتونی کمی مؤدبانه تر بنویسی.*

----------


## Zahra77

> *
> 
> سؤالم رو از کی بپرسم؟ فکر کنم بتونی کمی مؤدبانه تر بنویسی.*


چرا طلبکار ادب و احترامی از همه ؟ 
سوال پرسیدن با دل خون کردن و ناله کردن فاصله داره 
طرف رتبه یکم بشه هی تاپیک نمیزنه رتبه یک شدم 
که شما هی تاپیک میزنی من بیچارم فلانم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> همونی میشه که این همه سال شده. کار بیخودیه اینهمه کنکور دادن حداقل برای من. یه دختری رو دیدم کنکور سال قبل، متولد ۷۳ بود هنوز خونه نشسته بود پشت کنکور بازم رد شد و بازم موند! به هر دری زده و نشده..بمونم آینده ام اونه. آدم خودشو میشناسه دیگه*


هر چند میدونم خیلی اهل عمل به حرف بقیه نیستی ولی شاید کاری که میگم بدردت بخوره حداقل برای یکی دو ماه اجرا کن ببین چه نتیجه ای میگیری.
اول سعی کن برای 2 یا سه ساعت شده یک شغل متفرقه یاد بگیری در کنار درس خوندن.
دوم  مشکل اصلی اکثر کسایی که پشت کنکور میمونن محیط تکراری هست که این محیط خفه باعث فشار روحی و روانی میشه که اجازه مطالعه نمیده.
به نظرم ساعاتی که میتونی بخونی که عموما صبح هاست دروس عمومی بخون.
ساعاتی هم هست که همیشه احساس های تکراریو داری که اکثرا غروب هاست. معلم سرخونه (اگه دختر دانشجو باشه خیلی بهتره)  بگیر برای دروس اختصاصیت اینطوری مجبور میشی باهاش بخونی.
بعد چند مدت میفهمی وضعیتت چطوره اگه پیشرفت داشتی ادامه بده اگر نه اون موقع دوباره میتونی تصمیم بگیری چیکار کنی.

----------


## Maryam.mz

خواهش می کنم عزیز دلم
حرف ت کاملا درسته ، مسیر خوشبختی از کنکور و پزشکی دارو دندون برق و وکالت نمی گذره
آدمی که بره دنبال آرزو هاش خوشبخته نه اونی که صرفا واسه به دست آوردن پول و بدون علاقه رفته نشسته سر کلاسای دندون شاید آینده ی مالی ش تامین باشه ولی ته دلش راضی نیست
خوشحالم که قراره بری سراغ چیزی که عشق ش رو داری و امیدورام یه روزی برسه که همه بفهمن که ارزش آدم ها رو رتبه کنکورشون مشخص نمی کنه و کسی که جز پزشکی دارو دندون و ... میخونه هم میتونه موفق بشه !
فقط ببین ته دلت چی می گذره ، حتی اگه حست میگه کنکور بااهاش نجنگ ، هرچیزی گفت برو پی ش و توش بهترین باش
موفق باشی دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza2018

> *سلام بچه ها، من همش علامت سؤالم با تسلط روی نظام قدیم میتونیم نظام جدید کنکور بدیم م نتیجه بگیریم؟ یعنی سؤالات و مباحث مشابه هستن؟ مطلب جدیدی دارن تو نظام جدید؟*


خیر با خوندن نظام قدیم نمیتونی نظام جدید شرکت کنی.در درس هایی مثل زیست،زبان،دینی و حتی املا لغت ادبیات به مشکل میخوری.و البته در بقیه درس ها مثل ریاضی،فیزیک و شیمی یا عربی مطالب اضافه ای میخونی که در کنکور نمیان.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام نظام قدیمی که صفره الان عقلانی هست که نظامشو تغییر بده برای کنکور 99؟


خیر عقلانی نیست،3ماه تا کنکور فرصت هست کسی که صفر و تغییر نظام میده حداقل 1ماه هم درگیر منبع هست. در نتیجه 3 ماه میشه 2 ماه.
روی مشترکات دو نظام تمرکز کن و همون نظام قدیم رو بخون.
مگر اینکه هدفت 1400 باشه.

----------

